# Varicose vein dx code for Endovenous laser Ablation



## dlreynolds (May 15, 2011)

I have recently acquired a vascular/vein group.  

My question is which dx. code do I use for:

Symptomatic left lower extremity varicose veins with greater saphenous vein reflux duplicate greater saphenous vein.  ???

I was looking at 459.81 for this.  Can anyone help out here?


Thank you,


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 15, 2011)

454.8 for symptomatic varicose veins
747.64  for duplicate sephanous vein


----------



## ths (May 16, 2011)

454.9 varicose veins of lower extremity (any part) or of unspecified site


----------



## mitchellde (May 16, 2011)

srinivas r sajja said:


> 454.8 for symptomatic varicose veins
> 747.64  for duplicate sephanous vein



747.64 is for a congenital anomaly, use this only if documentation can support this as a congenital condition.


----------



## dlreynolds (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help with this!

Diana


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 17, 2011)

454.8 for "symptomatic", which I believe also includes reflux of the saphenous vein.


----------



## jillmtom (May 17, 2011)

Dx is 454.8

I am the Billing Supervisor for vascular surgeons and vein center.  Contact me if you need help with other vascular billing.


----------

